# Christmas Exchange - @@@ LAST CHANCE @@@



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Would anyone be interested in a Secret Santa Christmas exchange?

This would be the criteria -

- *$15.00 max on gift!* (not including shipping - so please take weight of gift into consideration when you are looking :greengrin: )
- name and answers to small questionaire would have to be submitted to me no later then December 1st @ midnight PST saying that you would like to participate
- Name of the person that you would purchase for and thier information would be PM'd to you no later then December 3rd PST
- gift must be mailed NO LATER then *15 December*

Name of senders will be revealed January 1st.

If you are interested please let me know.

I am only going to do this if I can get minimum 10 people to commit to participating.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

Sounds like fun! I'd be interested in doing it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

Sure, sounds good to me. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

sounds good, I'm in


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

aww we cant send goats?? bummer

haha well if i sell goats i'll be in


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

I'd love it! Count me in :hug: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

I might be interested in doing it :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

Great idea Allison! Count me in! :snowbounce:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

Yep, sign me up... I love doing "Secret Santa" :shades:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

I love secret santa's I am in!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

I'm in!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

So we have 9 definates (that is including me) and 2 possibles.

Only need 2 more definates - and I will put this together!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

** Bump **


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

i would like to do it but how would we not reveal the sender as the return adress wil be mailed with the package. I think im the only one around here from freeland washington.
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

Just put the return address but no "name". If it is figured out - great - if not, even better :greengrin:

I will just post a list on the 1st if anyone is curious!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

kelebek - How many more do you need to sign up? Are we there yet... If not then come on people sign up please!

I am getting excited and ready to do some "Secret Santa" shopping as soon as I find out who my "secret" person is... :shades:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

We have 10 - which means we are a go! I will work on the questions this weekend and email out on Sunday. If you have a suggestion for a question that would make it easier to pick a gift - please PM me!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

OK, I'm in. I'm afraid I'm kind of a Christmas "party pooper"... my kids/grandkids just get money...I'm not much of a shopper!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

The chihuahua group I usually do this with isn't going to do it this year I suppose, so count me in! Will be fun finding fun goatie things to send.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

I'm interested, but not sure yet if I can afford to do it or not. I'll let you know a.s.a.p. - atleast before names are exchanged.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

Possible questions?

Which breed(s) of goat do you prefer/keep?

What are your hobbies?

Uhm...well darn thought I had more. :scratch:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

how about How old are you, a teenage girl will more then likely not be interested in the same thing as a mid thirties women or a man! Though we all have one commen thread here and that is goats! 
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - pg 2 ques. Still time to sign up!!!*

Questions for gift exchange:

Name:

Handle (name on TGS):

Mailing Address:

Age:

Gender:

Hobbies:

Breed/s you own or want to own:

Willing to ship your gift out of country? y/n

Tell us in 100 words or less a little about "yourself" to get a good idea of something fun to get you! :

PLEASE remember the following -

- *$15.00* gift MAX!!! 
- must have questionaire results by midnight PST on Dec 1st
- PM with your person's name will be sent to you through PM on Dec 3rd
- package must be mailed by 15 Dec at the latest!!!!

If you have any questions - please pm me or send me an email or I am on Yahoo messanger during the week!

It is NOT to late to sign up!!!! Come one - Come ALL!!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

question

can you send like goat equipment type stuff.. like little things?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

Do we pm or email you the questionnaire? Or just post it here?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

You can send what ever you would like and think that the person who you are buying for would enjoy it!!!

PS - does not have to be goat related (but we all do love our goaties!)

Please PM or EMAIL me your questionaire - either way is fine with me. I will let you know within 24 hours if I received it - if you don't hear from me within 24 hours please resend.

I am real excited about this - it should be alot of fun!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

I just think allison wants to knwo the answers to all the questions from everyone :wink:

:angel2:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

Stacey - you weren't supposed to tattle on me!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: So I am a bit of a "busy body"! LOL!

Actually it is really fun to read what you all wrote and get to know a "little inside" of you all! I am really really excited on doing this and I think that it will be so much fun!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange*

oops I sorry :wink: :ROFL:

I will get mine to you soon -- have to run and help with my new pen being built today

pictures?? maybe :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

BUMP

You can still Join in the fun!! You have until December 1st to get your name on the list!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

bump


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

bump

Still have a few days left to get in on the X-Mas Exchange!!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

I know mine was a maybe, but now its a no, sorry, shipping will be too much to be worth it.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

If it's not too late - and you need another person, I'd love to do it...just let me know .


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

*COUNT ME IN!!!*

I can't believe I missed this thread :doh: I will work on getting a PM to you Allison with my info :wink: This sounds like so much fun! I LOVE secret santa!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

Bona Fide - of COURSE you can joine - anyone can as long as they get their info to me NO LATER then 1 December!!

For those that sent me their info this weekend - I will send you a message on Monday letting you know that I received it. If you don't hear from me, but you sent your info from the questionaire - please resend!!!

Thanks


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

Bump -

You have until Monday at midnight to get me your information - ANYONE can still join in the fun!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

Bump


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

Hey Allison, Count me in. I was hoping I could still get in on this.
I will send you my info.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*



It's the first of December! WAHOO!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

Today is the last day to turn in your information to me to participate in the Secret Santa Christmas exchange!!!

Please have your info to me no later then noon today!!!!

Talk to you soon!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

YEAH!!!! So.... when do we find out whose name we got???? I am so excited :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

No later then Wednesday - but I am working on things as we speak! :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

:leap: :leap:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

:dance: Can't wait! :snowman:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Only 7 hours left to get in on the funnest gift exchange EVER!!!!!

Send me your information by email or PM and you can have some fun, too!!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

kelebek is keren doing it?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have her on the list - but it is not to late for you both :wink: :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:snowbounce: :snowcool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley - you are way to excited for Christmas - LOL~


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

My 21st b-day and then Christmas!! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo! It really is not that much fun turning 21 - as it is all downhill after that :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can send gifts over seas so it wouldnt be impossible for those of you who are out side of the US to participate...at least i dont mind sending something overseas.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I was just wondering..

Oh and kelebek I am sorry for the delay on the package I'm just not finding much time to get it all together


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No problem Alyssa.... I am not worried :thumb:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm sure you like most the things there 
Would you like some vegemite?
Only joking

But seriously if you want some I will give it to you :L


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know even what that is??? :shrug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Christmas Exchange - please send info if you want to join!!*

Hey! If anyone up North gets my name, then you could send me some snow... :snow: hehe



Laurel_Haven said:


> :dance: Can't wait! :snowman:


And Tina... if you get my name then I could think of something SPOTTED that would work.............. :angel2: :ROFL: just kidding... just kidding :greengrin:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

its like a sandwich or toast spread stuff
tastes good
Like promite or marmite or something you have over there??
Not good on its own  

Most americans when they try it, they put it on like peanut butter, which isnt very good
You have to smear it on, and some people like it with more or less
I could give you a little bit somehow if you want to try it :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

4 hours 14 minutes left to sign up!!!

We have 15 signed up to play - can we make it to 20 at the spur of the moment???


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Brandi - huh I have no clue what you may be referring too? :ROFL: Is it an itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikini? :slapfloor:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: Oh... no no no no no... for the sake of EVERYONE else's eyes.... PLEASE not a bikini! :ROFL: :help:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I really thought that might be it! :ROFL: I think you are just being modest, okay I guessed what Brandi wants so anyone who gets her name now has a great gift idea! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my - you all are soooo funny!!! I just got on to check and see if anyone else signed up - you all crack me up!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> And Tina... if you get my name then I could think of something SPOTTED that would work.............. just kidding... just kidding


Brandi started it! :roll: She just wanted everyone to know what she really wanted. :wink:

:ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 

:slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Laurel_Haven said:


> > And Tina... if you get my name then I could think of something SPOTTED that would work.............. just kidding... just kidding
> 
> 
> Brandi started it! :roll: She just wanted everyone to know what she really wanted. :wink:
> ...


 Just look at her blaming it on me.... :angel2: I am innocent! Dang it! Pink polka dot bikini and all! Tina just messed up my plans by going and figuring me out so quick... I figured it would take her a good week to think of that dang bikini! Now I will have to think of something else :sigh: It's no fun knowing what you are going to get... right? :ROFL: hehehehehehehe

Oh... and BTW.... Allison conveyed to me privately that the bikini was truely what SHE wanted, so I wouldn't dream of coming between her and the polka dots. So with a heavy heart I turn the polka dots over to Allison... I hope you enjoy them :gift: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Do I need to seperate you two???? LOL :greengrin: :ROFL: :greengrin: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

hehehe no Allison... I added a special part just for you....



HollowbeadRanch said:


> Oh... and BTW.... Allison conveyed to me privately that the bikini was truely what SHE wanted, so I wouldn't dream of coming between her and the polka dots. So with a heavy heart I turn the polka dots over to Allison... I hope you enjoy them :gift: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

HEYYYYYY Now!!!!! How did you know I like polka dot bikinis?? No REALLY, I have a pink polka dotted one - :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> HEYYYYYY Now!!!!! How did you know I like polka dot bikinis?? No REALLY, I have a pink polka dotted one - :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


Remember....... "you conveyed it to me privately" :roll: goodness Allison... where has your mind gone! :slapfloor:

Everyone... just look how much fun we are having with this Christmas Exchange already! :slapfloor: :help: :slapfloor:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: Oh so now the truth comes out at last... Allison is now jealous that Brandi may be getting that bikini so now she wants one too. Okay folks there is 2 great gift ideas, Allison & Brandi would both like an "itsy bitsy teeny weeny polka dot bikini... This was all a scheme created by Allison to get that polka dot bikini. No wonder she created this exchange in the first place. :shrug: :slapfloor:

Oh this is going to be too much fun... I am so glad this exchange worked out! :thumbup:



> Do I need to seperate you two???? LOL


No No please don't seperate us... I will try and keep Brandi under control! :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL - you all are cracking me up!

I am sending out the PM's now!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep... Yep.... This was all part of Allison's "master plan"....



kelebek said:


> Do I need to seperate you two???? LOL :greengrin: :ROFL: :greengrin: :ROFL:


No, I will be good Allison... But just between you and me, I think I would keep a close eye on Tina... She can be a little delusional at times. :angel2:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I got mine!!!! I got mine!!!!!!!!!!

Ok... now I have a question.... Does the person who's name we got, also have our name? Or does a completely different person have our name? Just curious :greengrin: 

Oh... and Tina remember, this is "SECRET Santa"! So you aren't supposed to tell anyone who you have! I told you that you should watch her closely Allison..... :ROFL:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I just got mine too!!! :leap: 

Brandi - Just because you really want that Bikini doesn't mean you need to shift the blame onto someone else... :ROFL: All they have to do is look back at the posts and see who brought up the "spotted" subject. :shrug: 

Allison - I do belive it is Brandi you need to keep a close eye on. But you probably already know that already don't you. :shades: 

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

BTW I am great at keeping SECRETS so stop PMing me Brandi. :ROFL: :wahoo: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:
Nah... Allison's on my side, Tina. I have already explained everything to her :greengrin: :ROFL:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> Nah... Allison's on my side, Tina. I have already explained everything to her


:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 
Don't listen to her Allison... it's lies, all lies I tell you. :hair:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep... I told her you would say that. HAHAHAHHAHAHA :greengrin: :ROFL:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

:slapfloor: 
Okay fine then... now you are NOT getting that bikini! :veryangry: 
:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hahahaha :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: 

You all are to much!!!

to answer the question asked - NO the same person does not have your name - I made sure of it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you end up with enough names to make ti an equal exchange?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We have a total of 16 people participating :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wonderful


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The rate its going - sounds like we have a fun group of ladies doing the exchange - I am almost scared of a gag gift now - LOL! 

Oh but just wait for who I have ...... mmmmmuuuuwwwwaaaaahhhhhh :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

hehehehehehehehehehe :ROFL: 

A gag gift huh?.... well Allison.. I never would have thought of that... ::evil grin:: Would you have Tina?? :angel2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm just scared if any of you 3 have me :shocked:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

A gag gift huh? I don't even know what that would be? :angel2: 
:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:



> I'm just scared if any of you 3 have me


I just hope this doesn't backfire on me. :shocked:
Please don't let Brandi or Allison have my name. ray:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh don't you two worry.... Allison and I have it AAAALLLLLLLLLLLLL worked out. Don't we Allison? :angel2: 

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I got my pm....and you girls are just tooo much! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Of course we dooooooooo ............... hhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

hehehehehehehehe :ROFL:


----------

